
Cheap Is No Bargain - robg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124846388343379781.html
======
cwan
Another elitist attempting to impose her values on the world. Her assumption
is that consumers aren't able to make tradeoffs on their own but by her own
admission, people who buy the cheap DVD player recognizes that it might not
last - and it's not like there isn't choice in the market and the option for
the consumer to buy a more expensive DVD player but they chose not to.

Further, this assumption that made in the USA naturally means higher quality
is bunk. As someone who does a lot of buying of machined parts, Asian sourcing
is often cheaper and better in quality if you do your research. Finally, this
assumption that buying cheap naturally means buying from sweatshops is simply
protectionist and untrue. Nor does offshoring low end production mean that the
US is losing jobs as Apple shows repeatedly -
<http://reason.tv/video/show/834.html>.

